# Global Visa 2nd thoughts



## markf061 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi there, Ive been a customer of global visas for a few weeks having paid £775/E900 to them for a skilled immigration to Canada. All along i was been under the illusion that its a NO VISA - FULL REFUND policy, after reading that might not be the case here on this forum and a few unsure email replys from my Global visas consultant i having huge second thoughts. Especially since a 2nd payment of £775/E900 is being demanded by tomorrow.

Can anybody help me with Advice about this situation/company


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

markf061 said:


> Hi there, Ive been a customer of global visas for a few weeks having paid £775/E900 to them for a skilled immigration to Canada. All along i was been under the illusion that its a NO VISA - FULL REFUND policy, after reading that might not be the case here on this forum and a few unsure email replys from my Global visas consultant i having huge second thoughts. Especially since a 2nd payment of £775/E900 is being demanded by tomorrow.
> 
> Can anybody help me with Advice about this situation/company


It sounds like a scam to me. There have been reports in the media about companies overseas illegally selling visas to people who want to live and work in Canada.


----------



## Rodgers443 (Dec 10, 2011)

I got out the company wanted £3000 for me and my family to move to Canada I never gave them a penny ! in the end the company I worked for sorted it I have a emigration lawyer here in Saskatoon Saskatchewan who was good to us and sorted it all out for me!


----------



## Carl1966 (Dec 29, 2011)

markf061 said:


> Hi there, Ive been a customer of global visas for a few weeks having paid £775/E900 to them for a skilled immigration to Canada. All along i was been under the illusion that its a NO VISA - FULL REFUND policy, after reading that might not be the case here on this forum and a few unsure email replys from my Global visas consultant i having huge second thoughts. Especially since a 2nd payment of £775/E900 is being demanded by tomorrow.
> 
> Can anybody help me with Advice about this situation/company



We have recently started to fill in the application forms for Canada and were advised by our sponsor company not to pay agents, it is not required, we were told that all applications are handled free of charge so long as they are sent to the correct addresses for processing. You do not have to pay for entry papers and visa's for Canada. Not sure if this is true but it is what we were told by our sponsor


----------



## gearoidh (Dec 29, 2011)

They wanted cash up front from me a few weeks ago.If id had it i wouldnt have paid.I gleaned enough from the guy who KEPT rining me to know what o need.Aoart from the processing fees needed from the govt agencies etc,i wil do myself where necessay.How do i get sponsorship anyway.Just like a job application??


----------



## Carl1966 (Dec 29, 2011)

gearoidh said:


> They wanted cash up front from me a few weeks ago.If id had it i wouldnt have paid.I gleaned enough from the guy who KEPT rining me to know what o need.Aoart from the processing fees needed from the govt agencies etc,i wil do myself where necessay.How do i get sponsorship anyway.Just like a job application??



I applied direct to the company , via email and phone.


----------



## gearoidh (Dec 29, 2011)

Carl1966 said:


> I applied direct to the company , via email and phone.


Thanks


----------



## jacko74 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi
I am a bit new to this and I too have been in touch with Global Visa's
I am a qualified mechanical design engineer and they want £1500 to process my application
As with you I just dont trust people over the phone so I am going to Tell them I am not interested.
Lucky for me I havent payed anything yet

Hope you get on ok
Andy


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

hi there, you really dont need to waste your money on immigration consultants. We moved here in August 2011 having researched Winnipeg for almost a year and half. We went to the RDS Expo back in the December 2010 and made our first reccie trip in Feb 2011. My OH is a mechanic and there were lots of jobs here in Winnipeg that he applied for prior to our arrival, so that he had interviews all set up for the two weeks that we were here. He also sat his red seal exam in those two weeks but he actually failed it the first time. We got a positive LMo on the second attempt and we moved here in August 2011. We are here five months and so far so good. We hope to apply for PNP programme at the end of February. We have to wait until we have worked six months before we can do that. We have three kids and so far they are happy out. If you want any other info. please ask. We got lots of advice off this site and the other expat forum site so im happy to help. Good luck.


----------

